# Sauger Chapter from Mark Hicks Fishing the Ohio River book



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I was finally able to get my copy of Mark Hicks book, Fishing the Ohio River.
If you fish the Ohio River, this book is invaluable.

Since I fish for sauger a LOT, I thought I'd scan and share his chapter on Sauger fishing. I hope it's not a problem that I am doing this, and if it is I will remove it. Hopefully reading this chapter will cause more people to go out and buy this book. It has great information on every mile of the Ohio River and great information on catching different species of fish. I look forward to using some of his hybrid/striper tips this spring 

You can view/download the PDF file of the sauger chapter here: http://www.mediafire.com/?ui7yhuju5ocgr8y

You can supposedly order additional copies of the book for $12.95 by mailing a check to:

Big River Press
PO Box 130
Millfield, OH 45761


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Great read! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

terryit3 said:


> I was finally able to get my copy of Mark Hicks book, Fishing the Ohio River.
> If you fish the Ohio River, this book is invaluable.
> 
> Since I fish for sauger a LOT, I thought I'd scan and share his chapter on Sauger fishing. I hope it's not a problem that I am doing this, and if it is I will remove it. Hopefully reading this chapter will cause more people to go out and buy this book. It has great information on every mile of the Ohio River and great information on catching different species of fish. I look forward to using some of his hybrid/striper tips this spring
> ...


This is an invaluable tool for anyone wanting to fish the river for any species. But i will warn you, alot of the info is outdated so to speak. Most of the warm and cold water discharges are now gone or shut off due to the steel mills closing and the newer epa standards for water treatment plants, and the gravel bars, humps and reefs can change from year to year. Some have even completely disappeared. However, this book is by far the best reference to fishing the river i have ever seen that is publicly available. I've fished the river my whole life and still refer to the book and write notes when i find things that have changed. For anyone that wants to start using it, my advice would be to find the places in the book you want to fish, then check them out on the water and fine tune the descriptions in the book to the present day actual descriptions.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Terry


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

Is there anything in the book about Tanners Creek in Lawrenceburg, IN? The book looks very helpful, but before i bought it i thought i would see if that stretch of the river was in the book.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, there is a small section (about 6 paragraphs) on Tanners Creek.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the link.Downloaded and read some,sounds like he has some good information like using a sacrificial sinker instead of a jig,have thought about trying this myself for a couple years.The thing about sauger fishing is that what works one day won't work the next.
Jake


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

terryit3 said:


> Yes, there is a small section (about 6 paragraphs) on Tanners Creek.


thank you very much


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree with Bad Bub on this one. I have fished the Ohio River by boat since back in the sixties and I disagreed with some of the information it contained about some of my favorite locations when it was printed. Over the years much has changed and while it will put you in the general area it is by no means completely accurate, as a matter of fact it can be way off at times. However I agree that it is the best reference book on this section of the Ohio available.


----------

